# mount permission



## topher (Nov 14, 2009)

I would like to be able to 
	
	



```
mount_msdosfs /dev/da2s1  ~/sansa
```
 as a user. I can do so as su. I am a member of both the wheel and operator groups and have edited PolicyKit.conf several times based on threads I've read on this forum. Its back to its oringinal text now. I have tried granting myself permission to mount removable drives with the PolicyKit Authorization tool in System Settings. I have installed Automounter and I believe that my Sansa device is labeled, though I am not sure how to edit the Automount.conf file. I am using KDE4.3 on an installation of FreeBSD 8RC3. Can someone tell me how to accomplish this? Either manual or automount would be appreciated. BTW I can't mount CD's or any other removable device in an active session.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 14, 2009)

add
/etc/devfs.conf

```
own     acd0    root:users
perm    acd0    0660
```

/etc/devfs.rules

```
[localrules=10]
add path 'da*' mode 0660 group users
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
```

/etc/sysctl.conf

```
vfs.usermount=1
```

now you should be able to mount after reboot without su/sudo

replace users with valid group name


----------



## topher (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much, killasmurf86. I am now able to mount removable devices and found that after formatting my Sansa E140 as FAT instead of FAT32, it is now automounted when I plug it in.


----------



## topher (Nov 17, 2009)

*I still can't mount CD's.*


```
mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 17, 2009)

```
mkdir ~/mnt
mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 ~/mnt
```

or you can try

```
mount -t udf /dev/acd0 ~/mnt
```
for some dvds


----------



## topher (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks once again killasmurf86. I can mount CD's with the cd9660 command.The udf command isn't supported by the device.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 18, 2009)

*some* dvds use udf format....
so you can try using udf on dvd's after you fail to mount dvd with cd9660 format


----------

